# Wanted: CBA, Budget: £34k



## Mark_ (Oct 22, 2015)

Good morning all,

I am on the hunt for an R35, i’m
interested in both standard and modified. I have a budget of up to £34k. I’d prefer a clean car with only a few owners and good service history with the common issues sorted if possible.

I’m based in West Yorkshire but willing to travel for the right car.

The only real limitation i will put on my search is that i am not interested in accident damaged/repaired vehicles.

Please feel free to pm me on here with what you have or know of for sale.

Thank you

Mark


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Somebody mentioned one on Facebook for 35k, I’ll try to find his name for you.

Most other cars I’ve seen are 40k now. There’s a nice red one in the trader up your way at 40k, it’s got some Litchfield bits on it.


----------



## Mark_ (Oct 22, 2015)

Cheers, i’ll have a look to see if i can find it on facebook. I appreciate they have gone up in value. 

I’ve found an 09 plate i’m interested in. It has had 6 owners, has some Litchfield history. Appears to have had a few private reg’s on in it’s life, it’s in low 70k mile region. Is there anything to watch out for and would anyone be worried about getting the number of launches checked etc?

Cheers


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't worry about how many plates they've had on as it means nothing.
Personally I'd be looking for a nav car as non navs are expensive to repair.
I would be looking for something with a max of 60k as you have to consider the miles you will put on it then it's resale position.
I'd want fsh or something decent to back the miles up.
Best to consider your cars position for selling before you buy.


----------



## Mark_ (Oct 22, 2015)

It appears i’ve missed out on the car i wanted to view tomorrow, it’s had a deposit put down on it :-/ 

i probably won’t be doing that much mileage in it to be honest so miles shouldn’t reduce the value too much by the time I want to sell


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s plenty of cars out there so try to be patient and get a car that’s going to make you happy.

This time of year people start to layup cars and want to sell. I’ve just sold one of mine because I did’nt want to insure and tax it to the tune of £1800 and it be doing nothing.


----------



## Mark_ (Oct 22, 2015)

Yeah, i don’t want to rush in to buying one that’s not worth the money or going to be a headache. I know there’s probably a lot getting tucked up for winter too. There seems to be loads of DBA’s and EBA’s for sale but not many CBA’s in my reach at the moment on autotrader and ebay. Not much seems to be for sale on here, i thought the forums would be the hottest place for them.


----------

